# Fimming look right?



## ChronicalClouds (Sep 5, 2020)

So does this look like what I need to do for the fimming technique


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 6, 2020)

roster i believe that pic is wrong. when topping you take the whole top, fimming you take most of the top to fool the plant into thinking it is topped, if done right you should end up with 4 shoots instead of two when topping.


----------



## giggy (Sep 6, 2020)

clouds my old eyes don't see that well no mo but it looks right to me. you will know in a few days, good luck.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2020)

I just let my dog do my topping.
Bastard chewed up my Pineapple Express one time and i thought it was screwed. That was the Bushiest plant I've ever had and put out a lot of nice big buds.


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Sep 6, 2020)

I just went ahead and topped rest of way So I can have a even two then I’m gonna fim after that gets a level base

And do I let three or four new nodes spout then I cut down to next one above each sides first tops or cut after second node appearance


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Sep 6, 2020)

giggy said:


> roster i believe that pic is wrong. when topping you take the whole top, fimming you take most of the top to fool the plant into thinking it is topped, if done right you should end up with 4 shoots instead of two when topping.



So for fimming, I cut leaves off completely above the v so base of leaves are still there?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2020)

giggy said:


> roster i believe that pic is wrong. when topping you take the whole top, fimming you take most of the top to fool the plant into thinking it is topped, if done right you should end up with 4 shoots instead of two when topping.


Man oh Man  Not enough coffee
I fixed that Thanks  




I need to review my work


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Sep 6, 2020)

in a word yes, it can be a pain to get it right.


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Sep 6, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


>



Thanks


----------



## giggy (Sep 6, 2020)

ChronicalClouds said:


> I just went ahead and topped rest of way So I can have a even two then I’m gonna fim after that gets a level base
> 
> And do I let three or four new nodes spout then I cut down to next one above each sides first tops or cut after second node appearance


missed this one. once i top as soon as i get another set of nodes start i top again. i may not do it right but it has worked for me.  i don't start topping till third node some wait longer. i grow in a small space so i try to keep my plants on the smaller side, but i do like a bush.


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Sep 6, 2020)

giggy said:


> missed this one. once i top as soon as i get anther set of nodes start i top again. i may not do it right but it has worked for me.  i don't start topping till third node some wait longer. i grow in a small space so i try to keep my plants on the smaller side, but i do like a bush.


Thanks you so much for the quick response 

The Strain is some Blue Cheese from TrⓊmp Seeds, I’ve seen a buddy grow I’m ready to see what I can do with it
It already has baby triches all over leaves if you look closely
Blue cheese and Godberry both my friend had in his room a few months back


----------

